# Need Advice on New Bass Rod



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay fellas.. Im looking for a new bass spinning rod. The Ugly stick just isnt cutting it. I have a $100 budget. Im currently looking at the Fenwick HMG line, St. Croix Mojo Bass, and Shimano Compre Bass Spinning rods. These are all available at Cabelas. What do you suggest? 

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow...0;cat104764680&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

St. Croix bass mojo is 100 dollars and the quality is top of the line, one of my favorite rods for bass to pike, 5 year warranty, you'll get your moneys worth!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WMUAlum10 (Jun 13, 2010)

+1 on the Mojo. Great rod, have had mine for 3 years and love it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

abu garcia veritas


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know about the other rods but I've had a Fenwick HMG for over 15 yrs and it has held up extremely well.
It gets a lot of use every year.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

St. Croix. I dont own the MOJO Bass yet (I will) I own about 20 St croix's and you cant go wrong. One of my fav bass rods is my Triumph, its about a $70 St croix rod.


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

fishineveryminuteofit said:


> St. Croix. I dont own the MOJO Bass yet (I will) I own about 20 St croix's and you cant go wrong. One of my fav bass rods is my Triumph, its about a $70 St croix rod.


:yeah that: or even a premier, you can't go wrong
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

If you're shopping at Cabelas, you may want to also look at their Fish Eagle series of rods--pretty good bang for the buck AND under $100--Tight Lines --RLM


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

The mojos not bad, had mine since they first came out. Been replaced once. I also have the shimano compre. The shimano is a bit lighter, and has a lifetime limited warrenty unlike the mojo who only has a 5 year and you have to pay for a replacement. The Shimano is the better rod.


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

Multispeciestamer said:


> The mojos not bad, had mine since they first came out. Been replaced once. I also have the shimano compre. The shimano is a bit lighter, and has a lifetime limited warrenty unlike the mojo who only has a 5 year and you have to pay for a replacement. The Shimano is the better rod.[/QUOT
> what i like about the st. croix is the quality and it is made in AMERICA...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

garyb said:


> what i like about the st. croix is the quality and it is made in AMERICA...


 Mojos are all made in MEXICO


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

garyb said:


> what i like about the st. croix is the quality and it is made in AMERICA...


Yeah, general rule, the rods with the 5 yr warranty are Mexico factory, lifetime warranty are the USA factory. Still not bad, or difficult to replace, my dad is replacing an Avid right now. Because this is the second replacement, he has to pay the replacement fee of $50 and he gets another brand new avid. better than buying another one at full price, plus one call to St. Croix and talking to them and you will be glad u bought from them. They are hassel free, curteous, super friendly, and work with you. Hard to come by these days.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

The Temple Fork Outfitters Gary Loomis Signiture series are also not bad rods. Again Lifetime limited warrenty, and in your price range.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I would recomend the E21 Carrot Stix, I have 3 of them now and love them. I also hav a Mojo and an Abu Garcia Veritos, and would get another carrot Stix over either of those.


----------



## redeyed (Aug 18, 2011)

If you can get over to Bass Pro Shop, check out their line of rods. A lot of great bass rods in your price range, particularly the BPS Extreme rod - I own 7 of them, both spinning and baitcasting.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I own a full set of Mojo's... for the $ they can't be beat. Stay away from BPS rods, I've owned several and had nothing but problems, even though were still under warranty denied... said it was abuse!:evil:


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

Went with the Mojo Bass Rod from St. Croix. Got it from Dick's Sporting Goods for $100 with free St. Croix Sweatshirt and I used my $10 gift certificate. Thanks for the input. How exactlly does a company deny you based on abuse? Catch too many fish with their rod? That alone would turn me away from BPS. Actually, based on past orders from BPS, just the way they package things has turned me away. Last order from them, 2 out of 3 items were broken!


----------



## hogeland806 (Jul 9, 2012)

i just bought the ugly stick 6-12lb rod with the zebco omega reel its an awesome setup cant go wrong with it, rod was 30$ and reel was $70 reel is unbeleivably smooth and can cast a country mile


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

superflysnuka said:


> Went with the Mojo Bass Rod from St. Croix. Got it from Dick's Sporting Goods for $100 with free St. Croix Sweatshirt and I used my $10 gift certificate. Thanks for the input. How exactlly does a company deny you based on abuse? Catch too many fish with their rod? That alone would turn me away from BPS. Actually, based on past orders from BPS, just the way they package things has turned me away. Last order from them, 2 out of 3 items were broken!


I know im a bit late, but I certainly would NOT of reccomended the Mojo, that SCII rod blank has been around for ever, comparable to IM6 or 7, that $100 could of bought you a Abu Garcia, either a Veritas or a Vendetta, I have both and a Mojo and both the Abu's are nicer rods by far!
The Mojo is ok just not as light, not as sensitive, certainly not balanced as well, but in the balance department few compare to the new line of Abu's!

BD


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

BD,
I went over the reviews of the Veritas and there was just way too many people complaining of broken rods. The warranty is also 3 years on the Abu Garcia as opposed to 5 for the St. Croix rod. What I guess it all boils down to is how it works for the person using it.


----------

